# saber / sabre / sapiguer



## GoranBcn

Suposo que només "saber" és correcte, però moltes vegades a TV3 o al carrer sento que la gent diu "sapiguer" (fins i tot professors, polítics, presentadors, etc). És correcte dir "sapiguer"? Jo mai (no) utilitzo aquesta paraula i em sona malament quan la sento. Penso que aquí s'ha format un infinitiu a partir del present subjuntiu d'aquest verb. Quan vivia a Palma de Mallorca la gent deia "sabre"... Suposo que és incorrecte també.

I què passa amb els verbs "tindre", "vindre", en comptes de "tenir", "venir"? Són acceptables gramaticalment? Penso que no, però m'agradaria sentir la vostra opinió.

I l'ús de "tenir que" en comptes de "haver de"... ni parlar-ne perquè sona fatal però moltíssima gent l'utilitza també.


----------



## betulina

GoranBcn said:


> Suposo que només "saber" és correcte, però moltes vegades a TV3 o al carrer sento que la gent diu "sapiguer" (fins i tot professors, polítics, presentadors, etc). És correcte dir "sapiguer"? Jo mai (no) utilitzo aquesta paraula i em sona malament quan la sento. Penso que aquí s'ha format un infinitiu a partir del present subjuntiu d'aquest verb. Quan vivia a Palma de Mallorca la gent deia "sabre"... Suposo que és incorrecte també.



Hola, Goran,

Sí, tal com dius, la forma correcta normativa és _saber_. Les altres formes són variants de formació que es diuen a diversos dialectes i que en un discurs culte no s'haurien de fer servir.
De verbs que col·loquialment es fan acabar amb -guer també hi ha _*volguer_ i _*poguer_, per "voler" i "poder".

Hi ha alguns verbs de la segona conjugació, però, que sí que tenen dues formes acceptades: _caldre/caler, cabre/caber, valdre/valer. _Que jo sàpiga, _saber_ no té aquesta doble forma.



> I què passa amb els verbs "tindre", "vindre", en comptes de "tenir", "venir"? Són acceptables gramaticalment? Penso que no, però m'agradaria sentir la vostra opinió.


Aquests són dos verbs curiosos. Són formes dialectals, variants de _tenir_ i _venir_, respectivament, com dius, però estan acceptades i apareixen al diccionari com a tals. A veure si algun company ens explica millor d'on vénen. 



> I l'ús de "tenir que" en comptes de "haver de"... ni parlar-ne perquè sona fatal però moltíssima gent l'utilitza també.


I tant!! Ni parlar-ne!!!  Aquest sí que s'ha de bandejar radicalment pequè no és més que una traducció literalíssima del castellà _tener que_. Igual que _*hi ha que_ ho és de _hay que_. 

Una altra cosa, em fa l'efecte, és _tenir de_. A veure si algú ho pot confirmar, però em sona que és una forma col·loquial genuïna i acceptada (col·loquial, però, no per a un discurs formal).


----------



## GoranBcn

Gràcies per la teva resposta, Betulina. Jo també he sentit la gent dient "tenir de" en castellà i en català sobretot a Mallorca. Suposo que és una barreja de "tenir que" i "haver de". hehehe


----------



## torsimany

Jo quan sent 'sapiguer' vull morir-me. Sé que a Catalunya està molt extés, pero jo continue tremolant cada vegada.

En relació amb 'vindre' i 'tindre', són formes acceptades com ja ha dit algú abans i al País Valencià s'usen amb més freqüència que 'venir' i 'tenir'.


----------



## la_mei

Jo crec que tot depén del lloc on utilitzis la paraula. Per a mi, l'únic verb vàlid és "saber" i els demés són usos col·loquials a l'hora de parlar. Encara que, el "tenir que" sona molt mal tan escrit com parlat!!

Els "venir" o "vindre"; "tenir" o "tindre" és un altra història. Els dos estan admesos i cadascun s'utilitza en un zona diferent. Està clar que això és una forma de marejar al personal però a mi em semblen tots dos vàlids.


----------



## _Husby_

Pel que fa a "vindre" i "tindre", a mi tota la vida m'han dit a escola (sóc de Castelló) que poden ser "correctes" en la parla, però no en l'escriptura, on emprarem les formes "tenir" i "venir".


----------



## Abuelaarmada

Em penso que el "sapiguer" està molt extès a la parla quotidiana del català central, i el "sabre", "tindre", "voldre", és més propi de les parles nord-occidentals, no sé si també de les valencianes.


----------



## romainbcn

Hola bon dia tothom !
Sé que aquests missatges van ésser escrit al 2008 però vaig caure aquí perquè us explico, jo sóc francès però tenc mon àvia que és nascuda de Maó perquè des de petit sempre he sentit parlar menorquí (o maonès) i després vaig començar a aprendre a escriure es balear aquí quan vaig vindre a Bcn fa d'açò 2 anys ara. Idò només per demanar-vos si també és correcte la forma: sebre, perquè sé que a s'illa de Mallorca s'utilitza Sabre però a Menorca s'utilitza "Sebre" idò a veure el que en penseu al·lots. M'agradaria sebre la vostra opinió.


----------



## _Husby_

No hi ha formes correctes o incorrectes, hi ha una forma estàndar i formes dialectals o regionals (de vegades dir dialecte sona ofensiu...). Saber és la forma estàndar arreu dels països de parla catalana. Sapiguer, sabre, sebre... serien variants regionals.


----------



## arc_en_ciel

Estic d'acord amb el company: _correcte _o _incorrecte _no em semblen termes adequats. Jo diria _adequat _o _inadequat_, és a dir, en un registre informal podem emprar _saber_, _sabre_ o _sapiguer_. Normativament només està acceptat _saber _i és l'únic que es pot usar en registres formals. Tant _vindre _com _tindre _estan acceptats, són adequats en contextos formals i he de dir que no només s'utilitzen al País Valencià sinó també a Menorca i en molts llocs de la Catalunya occidental. Font: DIEC, _Proposta per a un estàndard oral de la llengua catalana_ i _Manual d'ús de l'estàndard oral_.


----------



## ssorgatem

He de dir que fins i tot a part de la Catalunya oriental (com ara el Baix Penedès i com a mínim part del Garraf, que ja és província de Barcelona) també se senten molt sovint  les formes "tindre" i "vindre".

El seu origen prové de la creació de l'infinitiu a partir del futur.

En el verb cantar tenim:

Jo *cantar*é
Tu *cantar*às
etc.

Per perdre:

Jo *perdr*é
Tu *perdr*às

I així amb la majoria de verbs. podem veure una relació infinitiu - arrel de futur.

Què passa amb venir i tenir?

venir:
Jo *vindr*é
Tu *vindr*às

tenir:
Jo *tindr*é
Tu *tindr*às

I d'aquí s'extreuen els infinitius *vindre* i *tindre*. Els mateix procés serveix per formar els abans esmentats infinitius alternatius cabre, caldre i voldre per voler i caber, caler, respectivament. N'hi ha més d'aquest tipus. 


I la forma 'tenir de' sona menys malament que 'hi ha que' o 'tenir que', potser fins i tot és genuïna. En portuguès es diu 'tenir de' (eu tenho de fazer isso), però dubto que sigui un lusisme xD


----------



## jdotjdot89

_Husby_ said:


> No hi ha formes correctes o incorrectes, hi ha una forma estàndar i formes dialectals o regionals (de vegades dir dialecte sona ofensiu...). Saber és la forma estàndar arreu dels països de parla catalana. Sapiguer, sabre, sebre... serien variants regionals.



però que és "sapiguer" una forma dialectal?  penso que no és com caler/caldre, la comparació s'assembla més a estar/*estiguer, que no es consideraria un infinitiu permissible.


----------



## ssorgatem

jdotjdot89 said:


> però que és "sapiguer" una forma dialectal?  penso que no és com caler/caldre, la comparació s'assembla més a estar/*estiguer, que no es consideraria un infinitiu permissible.



Pot ser que en algun lloc diguin només 'sapiguer', però en tot cas no en català central fins on jo sé, per tant per a parlants de català central i balear (com a mínim!)  '*sapiguer' no és correcte. En tot cas, i davant el dubte, crec que s'hauria d'evitar sempre i fer servir 'saber', que a banda de ser més curt, és l'estàndard i ho entén tothom.


----------

